# 2 New CT Bettas !



## HRPFG2 (Apr 7, 2010)

I just picked these two up today, it was so hard to get a good picture of them!









This one here doesn't look so well, but with good care he'll be healthy in no time.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Beautiful bettas! Especially the first one!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Oooh that first one looks like a CT version of my Fru! Very pretty!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Very pretty. I like the grizzle one in the second pic. I've been seeing a lot of really nice CTs cropping up lately.. not just your normal blue and red ones.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Very pretty. I saw a lot of beautiful ones like that today but I couldn't get anymore for now.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice fish. I'm interested to see how the second one turns out once he regains some color and warms up to his new home.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

LOVE the first one! The second one looks a little bloated so I'd fast him for a couple days until the swelling goes down.


----------



## Firefly (Apr 9, 2010)

very cute bettas  im getting my Betta soon!!! have to set up make tank first and cycle it tho


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

That first one looks like my new CT he is beautiful, both are, and with some time they will be spectacular


----------



## HRPFG2 (Apr 7, 2010)

update on my second CT


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

HE'S TURNED OUT SO GOOD. :shock:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW nice boy!!!!!!! :O


----------



## HRPFG2 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks, it's only been 7 days and he's doing great he's not just laying at the bottom anymore and his color in his tail went from blue with faded areas to just blue and hes being active and happy.


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Very Pretty!!!:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

WOW, he is looking great!


----------

